# Hardcastle and McCormick Coyote



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

One of my favorite shows from the 80s was Hardcastle and McCormick and it was because of the car - the Coyote. I seem to recall seeing someone selling a custom resin Coyote on eBay some time ago and stupidly I passed on it thinking it would be available in the future. Of course I can't find one now. Does anybody have one that they are willing to part with? Unpainted is best unless it has been painted really well. Let me know please and thanks.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Bruce Gavins (Traxs Hobbies, also BnBGoodies, Mad Dog Bodies) did one...
I think he may have made one with clear glass later on... not sure...

Bruce was a master...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Someone else made on but I can't remember who? I jave the diecast in a drawer and was going to make it but he came out with his first. He also did some resin casts of the some lancer can am bodies.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Bruce Gavins (Traxs Hobbies, also BnBGoodies, Mad Dog Bodies) did one...
> I think he may have made one with clear glass later on... not sure...
> 
> Bruce was a master...


towards my getting back into slot cars, custom TV/Movie themed especially
on Epay I was "Fantasy Cutlery"/ "Bubba's Slot Car Emporium"....
I teamed up with Bruce & Tailightsfaded (Greg Gipes) on Ebay OR Alfaslot 1 HERE in HT for custom cast resin bodies...
Bruce did cast a few in Red for me, but the separate piece "Glass" was gloss black & solid behind it.. making it not very easy to just cast a clear glass for the original body mold.....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
The ones I have, the *glass* is the gloss black, but the backside follows the glass contour pretty closely...

Unfortunately, the back has a consistent, pebblegrain-like finish... Still
a problem to recast...

.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> The ones I have, the *glass* is the gloss black, but the backside follows the glass contour pretty closely...
> 
> Unfortunately, the back has a consistent, pebblegrain-like finish... Still
> ...


ouch!!
I've Just got caught-up on my slots....
so pics will be coming shortly....
anything easier to use than photo bucket????

Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

My thanks to HOJOE!!

Here it is after paint and detailing:


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

That turned out really nice. Great job!
hojoe


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Really nice!!


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hittman101 said:


> Really nice!!


http://s1230.photobucket.com/user/larcombe1/media/022_zpsaiepebus.jpg.html

lower shelf, about 3rd "Stack" from the Right (going Right to Left..)










Bubba 123 :wave:

OLD pics w/ Cheap Camera... w/ be updating soon ;-)


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool looking body guys...RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool looking body guys...RM


They (Bruce's) were cast for Tomy Chassis....
wish we could get More....

Bubba 123 :wave:

seeing my neurology-vet next month... 
maybe she can re-fix my Fine-Motor Skills & stop my "Shaking" in hands...

"IF" so, I'm tempted to go back into the custom TV/Movie Slot Cars on
"E-Pay" again...
I can get the one's Greg Gipes did for me...
any other casters want to "Play" (??)


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

The one hojoe did for me was cast with T-Jet posts. I mounted it on a slimline chassis that I put AFX wheels on. Kept the stance nice and level.

I also "opened up" the one piece windshield/side window piece. I don't know that the original TV car even had side windows and if it did, they were never up. So I cut the side windows out and painted the pillar.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Here is what I made/used for the decal.

It is easy enough to draw red lines in Paint. I used the 'insert text' function and found a font that was close. And then I worked on the coyote graphic and added that.

I pasted this into Word which lets you resize pics very easily, printed on a white label, and cut to size.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Nice looking job, Mayan... Good deal with the Coyote stripes

John
.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool body & nice stripe work! ..RL


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Mayan2012 said:


> Here is what I made/used for the decal.
> 
> It is easy enough to draw red lines in Paint. I used the 'insert text' function and found a font that was close. And then I worked on the coyote graphic and added that.
> 
> I pasted this into Word which lets you resize pics very easily, printed on a white label, and cut to size.


Hi Mayan :wave:
do you have any way to make another set of these decals??
I just printed mine out on copy paper, cut & glued...
PM Me please, If you would be willing to sell a set (??)
also, looking for the "UPS" logos in OLD T-Jet scale-size..
(I have a Badd Dawg UPS Van I'ld like to finish-up..) :thumbsup:

TY :thumbsup:
Bubba (The Senile) 123 :wave:

Maybe Mr. Bob Zilla has the "UPS" available (?? Bob??)


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

Bubba 123 said:


> Hi Mayan :wave:
> do you have any way to make another set of these decals??
> I just printed mine out on copy paper, cut & glued...
> PM Me please, If you would be willing to sell a set (??)
> ...


PM sent


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Just happen to have one in Hilltop yellow T-Jet sized


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looks good in yellow!!! RM


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

TomH said:


> Just happen to have one in Hilltop yellow T-Jet sized


SWEET!!! (who did the castings, & MORE-Important.. any 4$ ??)

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

TomH said:


> Just happen to have one in Hilltop yellow T-Jet sized


Tom good to see you post. What's on your workbench and what is the dark green car in the middle with the band of solver across the top?

Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Liking the old Ford's myself.... and that hurts coming from a Chevy guy...!!! But most of those old cars run bowtie power these days, so all's well...RM


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> Tom good to see you post. What's on your workbench and what is the dark green car in the middle with the band of solver across the top?
> 
> Roger Corrie
> Virginia Beach, VA


Hey Roger and Gang. Roger, it was my attempt at casting the ill fated mid 60's Jag XJ13. IDK, I didn't like how it turned out, you casting artists know how that goes.


















It looks like I thought a pair of air shocks on the rear would be cool.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice and threw two more new I haven't seen? What's the white one with dual windscreens? And the silver one next to it looks like it belongs on the Bonneville salt flats 

The rear end is especially hard to get low on a stock TJET

That car is tailor made for the 3D printed SL1 chassis


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

vaBcHRog said:


> Nice and threw two more new I haven't seen? What's the white one with dual windscreens? And the silver one next to it looks like it belongs on the Bonneville salt flats
> 
> The rear end is especially hard to get low on a stock TJET
> 
> That car is tailor made for the 3D printed SL1 chassis


The white one is an unfinished 1956 SR-2 Corvette, raced at Sebring. The Bonneville car is one I made from scratch and entered it in an old H.O. World contest.


----------



## Mayan2012 (Apr 12, 2015)

They are all nice but that Silver Bonneville car is beautiful. I'd love to have a cast of one of those.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Mayan2012 said:


> They are all nice but that Silver Bonneville car is beautiful. I'd love to have a cast of one of those.


thanks for the compliment Mayan, I haven't cast anything in quite a while sorry to say.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

thought I would post some drag cars for Hilltop, he said he liked the Ferds and I'll quit. Got a big tire old school gasser and a small tire blem one. Threw in the Henry J. Might drill a hole in the ring of the grill on the J to simulate a turbo.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

love them drag cars


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yea, like them drag cars...like that old 49/50's early Ford... You sell any of those??? Ready to start casting again??? RM


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

A little off topic but is you love old cars check out HULU's 11-22-63 There is just so many beautiful cars and you Ford guys will go crazy.. When he buys his car at the used car lot someone just has to model it.


----------

